# Looking for Sympathy



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

I have been reading the forum for a while and I can see that I have found some like-minded knitters. I am reading and not knitting because I broke my wrist and have had 3 surgeries to fix it. I am currently waiting for the fourth surgery. As I could not knit, (very frustrating) I had all off my valuable yarn stored in the basement. When our foundation cracked (another story) I had to move it to the shed while the foundation was being repaired.

I just went to the shed. Although everything was double bagged and in lidded crates, racoons broke in and destroyed everything. My husband is trying to be sympathetic but he really does not understand. The mess (and smell) is unbelievable. While trying to sort through it, we even found a dead racoon!

Just sharing . . .


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds terrible all round. Sad story to read but welcome from Adelaide South Australia. At least KP can help you fill in some happy time until you are well again


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for your sympathy. It is nice to think about the day when I can knit again.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

OMG! What a double blow. The wrist and then the yarn.

I know what you mean about your husband. He can't understand unless he has hobbies or collections. My hubby doesn't and so he doesn't understand why I have to have so much yarn. 

I can sympathize being in the same shoes as you. I had moths get Into my stash and ruin it all years ago.

My very best wishes (and tears) to you about both your wrist and your stash.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't know where you live but I am in Pittsburgh Pa if you live close I could part with some worsted if you aren't opposed to non-wool.
I can only imagine the emotional pain you are going through. I am grateful though it wasn't family heirlooms instead of your yarn. I know it's devestating, I have had cats in the past ruin yarn by yacking on it so you do have my sympathy!
We never lose anything that something better doesn't come along! So look forward knowing better yarn is coming your way God Bless,
Tonda


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

I really thought that it was well protected but nothing can stand up to racoons! We are discussing the situation with the insurance company. Sorry to hear about the moths but it sounds as if you have recovered.


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks Tonda. I appreciate your offer but I am in Canada. Border issues offer all sorts of complications. It is the thought that counts.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry about the broken wrist. I understand the frustration in not being able to knit (or do other things) because I had troubles with a wrist and recently a shoulder. Finding your yarn stash completely destroyed is a real bummer too. While recuperating I suggest some shopping trips to your nearest yarn store. I would also suggest you get some plastic totes that can be stacked. Then for now all you need is a few sq. feet of room for your stacked yarn stash. When I lived in a smaller place, my stash was always in a corner of my bedroom. You usually can find those clear plastic totes at Walmart for quite a low price. Then you can be assured your yarn will be safe. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice idea but I already had the yarn in zip lock bags and then put those in lidded plastic totes. Apparently racoons can do anything! They broke in, took lids of bins, tore open bags and then dedicated on it. EWWWW


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

how awful. I hope insurance covers at least some of the loss.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

That is awful! Hopefully, the insurance co will help cover the loss and then think of the fun of replacing it! By then you may have a safe place to store it in the house.


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

So sorry for your loss and hardship, if I lived close by I'd come out and help.
Good luck,
Karen


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

I have a safe place now. Unfortunately, wrist surgery takes time and then i will be in a cast for another 8 weeks. However, you are right. Rebuilding my stash will be fun.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

NancieKnits said:


> Nice idea but I already had the yarn in zip lock bags and then put those in lidded plastic totes. Apparently racoons can do anything! They broke in, took lids of bins, tore open bags and then dedicated on it. EWWWW


Yes, raccoons can break into most anything. I only keep my stash in the house, which is why I suggested stackable clear totes, they only require a small space and you can stack quite a few easily. Hope you can have fun replacing some of your stash.


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

You are very brave and truly do not know what you are offering. However, you are a safe distance away . . . Thanks


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh, I am so sorry! That must have been a heartbreak for you.I hope you will be able to replace at least some of your favorite yarns but the time you can knit again.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

One bad thing atop another. My heart goes out to you. Kind thoughts and good wishes can help the healing process. You will find lots of both at KP.


----------



## Ragdoll3 (Jan 10, 2017)

So sorry to hear of your misfortune. The only thing good about it is the good reason to buy more yarn when you're healed. Best wishes on your fast recovery.


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Raccoon feces can have worms inside that are very dangerous to pets and to you! Be very careful handling anything that has been contaminated. So sorry this happened to you, those rascals can get into almost anything!


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for the advice Fidra. We purchased special gloves and throw them out after every use. We are even throwing out the shed and starting over. As you can see, we are not taking any chances. I expect that our water bill will even be extra hight this month. Every time we think about the situation we feel the need to take a shower!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So sorry you are having such a dreadful time ((((hugs))))


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I am heartbroken for you. I was going to offer some of my stash as well but as I continued to read I saw you were in Canada. My connection to Canadian shipping and travel has just ended as both my employment -several years ago- and hers just last week- were abruptly terminated. I am also deviated that you can not turn to your stress reliever-knitting- nor your husband for understanding...ie real understanding.

Our house foundation literally collapsed 25 years ago. It cost us big time in $$$ to rebuild. We also lost all our jewelry making materials and equipment among other things. However we survived. I am also fortunate that my husband understands my stash....sometimes too much, as it grows too much. That being said I know how important a stress reliever is. I hope if you have a Knitting group you still meet as just the talking should help and be enjoyable.

I hope your 4th surgery is successful and will be your last. Please continue to share even if via PM. 
May I ask where in Canada are you?


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

That is so awful!!! I feel really bad for you. I hope your wrist fully recovers and you can put all this behind you. I also hope that your insurance covers the yarn loss.


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

Hello JIsH

The foundation was very expensive and I really miss knitting. I do not go to any knitting groups as I did not feel comfortable sitting there and doing nothing. 

Hopefully, the next surgery will work. I notice that you are in NY and probably hear about Canadian health care. The downside is that there are long waits.

I am sorry you lost your jewellery making stuff. All of these things take a long time to collect.

We are in Toronto, the home of very healthy racoons.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

health is the wealth , lookafter your health ,we lost relitives and carry on life .Look after your health and buy wool when need. 

I start buying wool and now everywhere wool. I never can knit this wool . house turned in shop.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Do you want/need some yarn? I could ship you some. PM me.


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

Beth

You are very kind but the Canadian boarder can be very difficult to deal with. However, I truly appreciate the thought.


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh no, sorry you had this experience it sounds horrible.

Perhaps your insurance company can cover your loss of yarn. It wouldn't hurt to check.


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

Hello katanamamama

As we went through stuff I started referring to the items by the dollar amount. My husband is now in favour of talking to the insurance company. 

Also, I should mention that the shed came from Costco. Costco is refunding the purchase price of the shed. Costco's policy was unbelievable!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

The worst story. My heart bleeds for you.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh my! How awful! I hope you just sat down and cried! When your surgeries are over and you are able to knit, please let me know and I will send you some yarn. Surely they don't charge customs on it from the US?


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry for your misfortune. Sounds like it will be ok, as Costco is refunding the price of the shed and you do have insurance coverage. It could be much worse. I hope you heal quickly. It must have been a horrid break, for such a long down time and multiple surgeries. too bad you didn't move it back to the basement after the repairs were done.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh my! How awful! I hope you just sat down and cried! When your surgeries are over and you are able to knit, please let me know and I will send you some yarn. Surely they don't charge customs on it from the US?


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

Hello thomsonact

They do charge customs on it from the US. In any case, I certainly appreciate your offer.


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

It was a horrid break. They essentially ended up cutting off my hand, shortening the bones and then reattaching everything. In that process they accidentally cut all my tendons so I could not move any of my fingers either.
Life goes on . . .


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh no! I think you have met your quota of bad luck. May your life turn around and let the sun shine on your shoulders. When you are able pm me and maybe I can send you some yarn. ☆☆☆☆a kiss for your boo boo☆☆☆


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh no! I think you have met your quota of bad luck. May your life turn around and let the sun shine on your shoulders. When you are able pm me and maybe I can send you some yarn. ☆☆☆☆a kiss for your boo boo☆☆☆


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

Hello Tallest Toad

Thanks for your kind remarks. I agree, it is time for some good luck. I will recover.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yuck, and then yuck again! Raccoons can be very destructive. And that on top of your busted wrist and basement!

Hopefully 2018 will be a much better year for you.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Raccoons are genius safe crackers. I hope your home owner's policy can help with replacement yarn. Start making a list of all you lost. Those bandits thought they had found nest material heaven. And they pee & poo on everything to mark it as theirs. An Italian friend of my brother's makes his own dried salami every year. He had it hanging to dry in what he believed to be a secure garage where he had always dried it. It started to disappear. He lay in wait one night to try to catch the salami thief. He heard a noise & went in, shotgun at the ready. Up in the rafters a stuporous raccoon sat a stradle a joist, a half eaten salami in its paw. It weighed close to 25 pounds & had garlic breath. It had made its way in through a hole in the roof that wasn't easily visible. He live-trapped the beast, released it out in a salami free zone & made a new batch, hanging it to dry in his basement furnace room. They are something.


----------



## Lisa BB (Jun 28, 2017)

NancieKnits said:


> I have been reading the forum for a while and I can see that I have found some like-minded knitters. I am reading and not knitting because I broke my wrist and have had 3 surgeries to fix it. I am currently waiting for the fourth surgery. As I could not knit, (very frustrating) I had all off my valuable yarn stored in the basement. When our foundation cracked (another story) I had to move it to the shed while the foundation was being repaired.
> 
> I just went to the shed. Although everything was double bagged and in lidded crates, racoons broke in and destroyed everything. My husband is trying to be sympathetic but he really does not understand. The mess (and smell) is unbelievable. While trying to sort through it, we even found a dead racoon!
> 
> Just sharing . . .


Hope you feel better soon. I totally understand. I had sulferic acid spilled on my foot. It did not bother me until I had been doing too much on it one day. Hubby was doing something at Apple store for business computers. We were there for or what seemed like hours. When I tried to walk, I could not put any weight on that foot and had to be wheel chaired out if the mall.i was so embarrassed. I could not drive my car(stick shift). During recovery, if I had to get up for anything, I tried to do everything at once.

Hope you feel better soon. We will be thinking of you.


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi Lisa

Apple stores can be difficult places so I can imagine that your foot had had enough. It is certainly a nuisance to not be able to drive. I daren't do that when I have a cast on. I also cannot knit . . . .


----------



## Lisa BB (Jun 28, 2017)

NancieKnits said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> Apple stores can be difficult places so I can imagine that your foot had had enough. It is certainly a nuisance to not be able to drive. I daren't do that when I have a cast on. I also cannot knit . . . .


They were kind enough to let me use their restroom when they saw I could not walk far. Someone stood out by the door while I was in there. EMBARRASSING. I should have been home resting that day, but one of our office ladies husband had died so I tried to help out. Looking back, I should have rolled around the clinic in my chair instead of walking.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

NancieKnits said:


> Hello JIsH
> 
> The foundation was very expensive and I really miss knitting. I do not go to any knitting groups as I did not feel comfortable sitting there and doing nothing.
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct, we have heard of the long waits. It seems we are all suffering some sort of health care issues. Fortunately my husband with the most serious of our healt needs is treated at our VA hospital. I was treated there until a few years ago. I still am very fortunate with my treatment and costs. I just got my first treatment that has a hefty drug cost associated with it and my doctor is working around it trying to find other medication. All that aside we don't have the wait times.
Our Knitting group often has members that just sit and chat because they can't knit or crochet for one reason or another. We are very fortunate to have a wonderful yarn shop that has brought a group of strangers to get her as friends. Good luck. Sorry about the raccoons!


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi Lisa

I get it. My husband has to stand outside the bathroom door in public places because I cannot do up my pants with only one hand. Everyone thinks that he is lurking there with evil intent.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh no!!!! I'd be furious first and then heartbroken. Look on the bright side -- now you can shop for new yarn while recovering.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, I could cry for you! If I can give you something from my stash let me know.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

NancieKnits said:


> Thanks Tonda. I appreciate your offer but I am in Canada. Border issues offer all sorts of complications. It is the thought that counts.


I empathize sincerely. We had a sewer backup about 20 years ago which still feels like yesterday. I lost a fair amount of my stash to sh*t. No recovering the yarn or most of the things stored in the basement from that. Thank goodness we had super insurance.

Where abouts in Canada are you. Maybe I can help you restart your stash with some of mine. I live near Ottawa. Feel free to pm me. 
From one Nancy to another.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

OMG how devastating you've got my sympathy poor you.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.
You have my wholehearted sympathy.


----------



## Drusila (Aug 21, 2017)

NancieKnits said:


> I have been reading the forum for a while and I can see that I have found some like-minded knitters. I am reading and not knitting because I broke my wrist and have had 3 surgeries to fix it. I am currently waiting for the fourth surgery. As I could not knit, (very frustrating) I had all off my valuable yarn stored in the basement. When our foundation cracked (another story) I had to move it to the shed while the foundation was being repaired.
> 
> I just went to the shed. Although everything was double bagged and in lidded crates, racoons broke in and destroyed everything. My husband is trying to be sympathetic but he really does not understand. The mess (and smell) is unbelievable. While trying to sort through it, we even found a dead racoon!
> 
> Just sharing . . .


OMG!!! I feel sorry for your misfortune, but as some of the ladies said nothing that is destroyed will not be replaced by something better to come along. I'm also canadian but have no wool in my stash (just acrylic) for babies and skeins to do a throw in bulky yarn. I'll pray that the insurance company sends you a fat check for you to do some retail therapy once you are recovered. I have some fine acrylic (weight 3 imo) that would make a beautiful lace shawlette) if you would like to have it. My knowledge level and capacity to follow a pattern for a shawl is too limited. The colors are teal, sea green and blue.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh! I'm so sorry! I hope your wrist heals quickly and you are knitting again soon. Sorry about your yarn, too! The little buggers don't understand the damage they cause.


----------



## goleen (Oct 13, 2013)

I am so sorry for your pain, and hope the next operation puts you back on the needles.

On the bright side, while in recovery, you can search the world for "just the right" yarn, in the perfect colors. Your husband can help in the process - how can he not, after all you have been through. Don't know where you live, but this knitting group would love to help you select your next stash. Let us know when you are ready, and we will inundate you with stores, websites and even a few ounces of specific yarns.

All the best.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that. I understand your heartbreak. I don't thing you will be able to salvage any of it. Time to go shopping and start anew.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

My sympathies on your broken wrist - hope that it heals soon. And those dang raccoons - they are voracious and dangerous! I hope that you do get at least some reimbursement from your insurance company. Documenting your claim should be interesting though. I see that you are in Toronto so I will not offer any yarn from Florida - perhaps some of our Canadian sisters (and brothers) from your area can hold a stash-raising party for you. Meanwhile, please keep us posted on your progress, both wrist and house-wise.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

NancieKnits said:


> Thanks Tonda. I appreciate your offer but I am in Canada. Border issues offer all sorts of complications. It is the thought that counts.


Nancieknits if your insurance company does not come thru for you I would be happy to send you some wool for when your wrist is ready for knitting. I'm in Ontario but at least there would be no issue with border crossing etc. Most of my yarn is natural fibre and I am sure I can put a package together for you if needed. Hope your 4th surgery goes well and you are back to knitting very soon. Caroline


----------



## TracieIanuzzi (Jan 23, 2017)

Awwww, I know the feeling well. I lost all mine when our roof was ripped off during hurricane Irma...I know the pain!!!


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

Oooohhh! That’s just awful! Was it your entire stash? How terrible for you. We’d probably all like to do a group hug for sympathy. Does this mean you get to start a new stash? 
Maybe a good time to learn to crochet?
I would be happy to contribute something from my stash too!
Sue


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fitst, I cannot imagine the pain you are in! Double pain!!! I am so very sorry this happened to you, but you WILL get thru it. You certainly belong with KP...so many loving people!!! Keep us posted as things get better.....and they will! Love from Florida.


----------



## Dom. (Oct 29, 2017)

how awful!! all your health trouble adding with those devastator raccoon, and troubles in the house, some time too much is too much. I sincerely you will feel better soon .
hug from Spain


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh, i feel your pain! What pesky animals they are! I know they can open anything, when one cannot do it alone, we have watched several get together to help the other! Happy yarn hunting!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh, i feel your pain! What pesky animals they are! I know they can open anything, when one cannot do it alone, we have watched several get together to help the other! Happy yarn hunting!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh, i feel your pain! What pesky animals they are! I know they can open anything, when one cannot do it alone, we have watched several get together to help the other! Happy yarn hunting!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh, i feel your pain! What pesky animals they are! I know they can open anything, when one cannot do it alone, we have watched several get together to help the other! Happy yarn hunting!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You poor thing, I do hope your wrist is better soon and that you might be able to salvage some of your yarn.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome to KP from central Florida. So sorry to hear about the loss of your stash. Hope the insurance company comes through for at least part of it so you can start rebuilding your stash. Is there room under your bed (added bonus for stash storage under there - you no longer have to chase the dust bunnies.) 

I'm sure if some of our Canadian members are nearby and hear of your plight, they will come through for you. That's the way KPers are. I love this site and I'm sure you will also.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

You do have my sympathy! We have raccoons that come up at night and it is unbelievable as to all that they can get into. They are destructive little critters too. Cute, but destructive.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

So sorry for your wrist and losing your stash.....raccoons can destroy anything! Hope the insurance helps cover some of the loss of your yarn. Then, have fun yarn shopping!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Nancie. I am so sorry for all your problems. I think not being able to knit would be bad enough--but losing all the stash that you so lovingly collected tops that. And, having to clean up from the raccoons just more than one could stand. I do hope posting the story here helped a little, because you are surely getting understanding and sympathy from the rest of us here. And, it humbled me. Sometimes I get in a rut--"what to knit? What to do next", and I am now reminded that at least I still have the choices--hands that can do the work, and (so far) safe storage of my stash. We have had mice that infiltrate and damage a bit (in many areas
of the house), but again, it's nothing like you have encountered. I hope your sun comes out soon, with successful surgery and happy knitting days ahead. You deserve it!!


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

So sorry. Hope your next surgery goes well for you.


----------



## mudijoon (Dec 2, 2016)

I feel for you because I fell and broke my arm about six weeks ago. I was in the middle of making Christmas things for a craft show. After surgery and assorted hardware I'm finally doing pt. I didn't lose any yarn but sitting here on some finished items and no craft show. Maybe next year.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, that is so devastating and heartbreaking. Plus side, now you can buy more without any guilt.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I am so sorry about your wrist and your terrible loss. I hope your next surgery works perfectly and you heal up quickly. As for the yarn loss, I do sympathize with you, but maybe you can console yourself a little by thinking of being able to go yarn shopping again!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Can’t outwit those critters! Be careful getting rid of the soiled stuff! Raccoon poop can carry leptospirosis, which can kill other pets and make humans pretty sick, too! I hope your fractures mend well and son. Then you deserve to begin a new stash, but keep it at home!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

How awful for you! All that lovely wool that you have lovingly looked after just destroyed - just heartbreaking. So very sad for you.


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

You have my sympathy. So difficult with all your surgeries and now the loss of your yarn. It will get better all around. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awful. I hope your wrist is all fixed soon.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

That is terrible. In fact devastating....so sorry to hear. I hope and pray you feel better soon and get better result from your surgery.


----------



## Grandmagogo (Nov 11, 2017)

I know the damage raccoons can cause and I feel your pain. Hope you have fun rebuilding your stash and you will be good to go when your wrist heals.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

What a disaster!. Raccoons are very destructive.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

How awful! Hoping things will turn around and get better for you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh dear, I am so sorry for all the bad stuff happening to you, things can only get better!! Buckets of heartfelt sympathy heading your way!!! xxx


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I do feel for you. I had a similar thing happen with all my precious books. Sending you love and sympathy, and good wishes for your poor wrist. xx


----------



## vickiryder (Sep 9, 2013)

Oy! I feel your pain, Nancy. May there be better days ahead,
Vicki


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Nancie, I am glad you joined us! As you can see, there are plenty of people who understand and sympathize with your situation. I hope you will be able to knit again soon. As for your yarn, I don't know what to say! Raccoons are like overgrown rats with thumbs! They must have thought they had found their heaven... all that soft yarn. I hope the insurance company will help make it somewhat tolerable. Please keep reading KP and post often while you recover. Be sure you take your doctor's advice and don't try to knit too soon.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss! I have quite the stash in my closet in our 3rd bedroom. I don’t know what I would do if my stash was destroyed like yours was. I would want to choke those raccoons though. You are a stronger woman than I am!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Such sad news. Feel sorry for your many surgeries, loss of yarn and having to clean the mess. A fresh start on yarn stash.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

OMGoodness, that is so terrible. You definitely have my sympathy. Sending hugs and blessings.


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

So sorry to hear this... raccoons are very destructive... enjoy rebuilding your stash!


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

There's a reason nature gave raccoons bandit masks. I am so sorry and I know that sorry is not a strong enough word. I hope you can feel all the empathy coming at you from KP members. Your surgery is going to go well. Your replaced shed is going to be strong. And you will replace your stash. I know this because you have used up all your bad luck. Chin up. Only good things are going to be coming your way.


----------



## Orangewoman (Nov 3, 2016)

So so sorry for your loss---that is such a sad story--you must be beside your self knowing what you did to safely store it----


----------



## RosieCVD (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh my, that was bad! I am feeling very sympathetic and hoping it helps somehow. I wish I was near you so I could help with the cleanup. Was there any yarn that was savable? It sounds like it would be better to ditch it all. :sm25:


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds awful but I can't think of a better excuse to buy more yarn. I have accumulated much from the sales on this site; cheaper prices than you will find in the stores; and making lasting friendships as well.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

What a bad string of bad luck. Hope you heal soon and find tremendous bargains to rebuild your stash.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

OH GOODNESS. Sorry for all the troulbes. Hope everthing gets back to as normal as can be soon. Could you loom while the wrist is healing?


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Will insurance cover the cost of the yarn?


----------



## gdoyle (Oct 12, 2013)

You have mine. Sorry about the mess but in my twisted mind (after crying, getting mad etc) I would then say to myself, well you didn’t want it anyway or like it. So a good excuse to go yarn shopping. Hope your wrist heals quickly so you can get back to knitting. Meanwhile surf the net for good yarn sales (got one from loveknitting.com). Take care, cheer up and have a good day.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Double blow, double the pain. Great loss. So sorry!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Think about all the new yarn you can buy????????????. Hope you feel better


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

sounds like you need a big hug and you got one from me. HUGS Sister. I just had to spend my Christmas yarn money on car repairs and the garage didn't do something right so it still doesn't run.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a horrible mix of aggravation and pain! I'm an animal lover, but those raccoons would pay. 

OOOOOO Does this mean you get to go yarn shopping? That would take the pain away.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh Yikes!! One tragedy after another. I like the two thoughts posted: you never lose anything but something better doesn't come along and You've used up all your bad luck! Hopefully all the kind thoughts from us here on KP are helping you cope with your misfortunes. And yep, that's why raccoons wear masks! The little devils. Hopefully your surgery goes well and you are soon replenishing your stash and knitting wonderful things. Somewhere I remember reading that sorrow shared is sorrow halved. Thanks for sharing your story and hope you are doing better in every way real soon. jberg


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Raccoons are rascals! We have always had them disrupting things, but this year they got worse. I attribute that to their shrinking environment as the farmland is being sold for houses. We have had a little fish pond for about 30 years. The goldfish had quit reproducing because they were really overcrowded at a population of near 30 and they had grown huge. This is the first summer we have had fish disappear, and every one is gone, now. We had fencing over the top to try to keep the rascals out, but they somehow found their way in, no matter what. I guess all the fish got big enough to be "keepers" and supper for the raccoons. I don't know if we will shop for new fish in the spring, or just settle for some plants--which we couldn't have with the fish. But, I agree that it will be fun replenishing your stash! I don't know if raccoon damage is covered under our insurance, either.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I can only say how sorry I am! I do hope your surgery goes well and you enjoy yarn shopping while recuperating.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

I can't imagine! So sorry about the knitting hiatus, and the yarn loss. I hope you have pictures and a good home-owners policy!! It should be covered, and then you can have fun restocking! I'm covered at 10% of house contents. Just saying.....check it out.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Boy double Whammy so sorry about your troubles but better days ahead..


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Wow, there are no words. I can’t even imagine the horror you felt when you found your yarn in ruins. I am praying that you will heal quickly and that the next surgery will fix your hand so you can knit. I am sending you a hug.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello Nancie,
I have sent you a PM. I'm in Ontario and am offering to send you some acrylic yarn. I have given you my phone number. You can tell me what colours you like and how thick, I mostly have worsted, but you never know I might have it. I do have some variegated sock yarn I can send you.
Lots of love and empathy, Ann


----------



## tinasmail1 (Jul 20, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear of your injury and your loss. I heard that mothballs are suppose to keep mice away. I do not know if they work on raccoons. Please keep us updated on your insurance status. You are in our hearts.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

How devastating! I’m so sorry you had to experience this loss. Hopefully your insurance will cover it.
Think of the fun you are going to have replacing your stash.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Can you post when your hand heals? I want to send you some yarn, but not until you are ready. I think you should give yourself a bit of time for your home and hand to heal. So sorry for your yarn loss, but you have friends in us. God be with you.


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

Terrible! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Sounds like you are having a rough time of it. My sympathies and hope for things to work out and get much better!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your problem with your hand and to make it worse for you, losing all your valuables.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my! I truly understand your frustration! Quite a few years ago, one of my "not so wonderful" students threw me against the classroom wall and broke my wrist. While I was healing I found knitting to be almost impossible and very frustrating! I turned to reading which did help. Hope your recovery is rapid and you can pick up those needles soon!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

NancieKnits said:


> I have been reading the forum for a while and I can see that I have found some like-minded knitters. I am reading and not knitting because I broke my wrist and have had 3 surgeries to fix it. I am currently waiting for the fourth surgery. As I could not knit, (very frustrating) I had all off my valuable yarn stored in the basement. When our foundation cracked (another story) I had to move it to the shed while the foundation was being repaired.
> 
> I just went to the shed. Although everything was double bagged and in lidded crates, racoons broke in and destroyed everything. My husband is trying to be sympathetic but he really does not understand. The mess (and smell) is unbelievable. While trying to sort through it, we even found a dead racoon!
> 
> Just sharing . . .


Welcome to the forum. That's a string of bad luck. I'd be looking for sympathy as well. Hope your wrist heals soon.


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

For what it's worth...I always add unused dryer sheets to things in bins whether they're being stored in the basement, in a shed, or in a storage unit. Read about that trick years ago and have never had a problem with critters - including mice, thankfully. So sorry for your loss AND all your problems with your wrist. How frustrating!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

NancieKnits said:


> I have been reading the forum for a while and I can see that I have found some like-minded knitters. I am reading and not knitting because I broke my wrist and have had 3 surgeries to fix it. I am currently waiting for the fourth surgery. As I could not knit, (very frustrating) I had all off my valuable yarn stored in the basement. When our foundation cracked (another story) I had to move it to the shed while the foundation was being repaired.
> 
> I just went to the shed. Although everything was double bagged and in lidded crates, racoons broke in and destroyed everything. My husband is trying to be sympathetic but he really does not understand. The mess (and smell) is unbelievable. While trying to sort through it, we even found a dead racoon!
> 
> Just sharing . . .


So so sorry...... I hope that once your wrist is healed you will be able to get speedily back into knitting. 
You can't change what happened. All you can do now is come to peace with it and journey on. I hope that I don't sound cold. I truly do feel for you. Fellow KP hug!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

BUMMER. 
i feel your pain.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh no, how awful! Happy to hear Costco is replacing the shed and I hope there are no problems with insurance. Is there a customs charge on gifts?


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

so sorry for the loss of your stash. it sounds unreclaimable. 
and sorry for your broken wrist. i hope your surgery goes well and you recover quickly!!
until then, all your dreams can be of knitting. <3


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Our hearts go out to you! I applaud your attitude about your loss.

I understand about raccoons. They are a nuisance in our neighborhood, too.
They took the lid off my neighbor's can [metal, can U believe it?] and the4 next
morning, there was garbage all over the place. They've chewed up our plastic 
can lid so much that it's hard for us to take it off the can.

If I wasn't afraid they'd get into someplace we couldn't get them out of, I'd
put out poison. They can be rabid, too.

Strange, when I lived in the rural south, the '***** didn't bother us much.
My late grandmother-in-law said they were afraid of the huge hogs we raised.


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

I can sympathize with you, I have some very unhappy tendons in my wrist and have been unable to knit for the last couple of months. Have been trying to replace knitting with other activities without much success, complicated by balance problem and unable to drive. Enough about me. We had some raccoons in our house several years ago, another long story,end result the area where they were contained in smelled awful when we got them out, if that is a problem with your shed sprinkle new coffee grounds in it and close it up for several days. Worked for us!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

You have all my sympathy!!! Simply awful! I hope that there will be a good outcome.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh you poor dear. I am so sorry you have to go through all that trauma. A friend of mine sent me a wooden cube that simply says "You are Braver than you know" when I was going through a rough spot in my life. I have it sitting in the window above the kitchen sink so that I can see it often and be reminded. My first thought was that I wish I could send it t you. Please keep us updated on your healing progress. Please know that we truly care.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, my! If it is true that bad stuff comes in threes, you can now rejoice! Hope next fix on your wrist is successful and that you’ll be able to knit soon. Meanwhile, shop for beautiful yarn!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. I was unable to do anything with 1 hand for almost 1 year. I continued to search and save patterns and able to still add to stash. I am just getting up to knitting charity hats for Christmas boxes.
As for stash, It is too bad but, it may be a blessing in disguise as you can start over if you can afford it. Also I may not share others opinions; but, any dead "varmint" is better than live. I've had skunks in my cellar that died. It takes a while to remove the "stink" and too much sweat and toil.
You have my Sympathy .


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh my that is a tragedy. You must greave for that yarn! Is there any way to recover $$ from homeowners insurance? Well maybe you can’t knit, but you can begin to think about how to replace it. New yarn is easy to buy, but stash is harder to replace I would think. 

Welcome from NW Indiana. You’re right here we would understand your sorrow over the yarn. Glad to have you join us, do jump into the conversation. Best wishes for a speedy recovery from your surgeries and I hope you are back into kitting soon. :sm02:


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh I’m so sorry, I can’t imag your pain and loss!


----------



## Gates (Oct 4, 2016)

NancieKnits-- you absolutely have our sympathy! What kind of yarn do you like most? I have a stash that could, by rights, qualify for it's own zip code. Depending on what you like most, I could share with a fellow yarnie in need! What area of the big wide world are you located in, by the way?


----------



## sewfar (Aug 13, 2016)

OMG I am so sorry, I know what that feels like, we had all our furniture and household items in storage , it was flooded, my fabrics , wool, and worst of all my book I lots 100 of them, I cried and after a day of two of trying to save some of them I gave up and put a brave face. hope that your wrist is soon mended and that you eventually get over loosing your wool????????


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

oh, that would p--s me right off especially when I thought for sure I had secured everything. They are terrible little creatures and this year we have an over abundance of them. Nice your husband is trying to be sympathetic but unfortunately I have never known sympathy to help or cure for anything.


----------



## Carolynlafavor (Apr 1, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your wrist and the loss of your yarn yarn. I recently sprained my wrist and was not able to do anything for about a month and I thought I had it bad. My problem was very miniscule to yours. Sending my prayers to you and hope things work out ok for you


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

I sympathize. That is a full plate to deal with.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Hope you took pictures and called your homeowners insurance agent. You can't replace all of it of course but you will have a bank account to buy yarn. Woohoo!!


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

So sorry to hear about this! I wish I could say something to make you feel better about the yarn. But I can tell you that the instructor for my shawl class broke her wrist last winter and had surgeries, also. She is teaching and knitting up a storm now, so try not to be too discouraged. You definitely have my sympathy!


----------



## Stariea (Oct 8, 2017)

Was your surgeries on your good hand? When I had my wrist surgery my hubby bought me the looms that you take a hook and pull a loop over the hook holding the loop. My hubby did the casting on for me then I did the rest. I just sat the plastic loom on my lap and went to town. Mine was done on my good hand but this took so little movement that I was able to do it and my doctor was okey with it. I got so bored I was in tears. I am sorry about all your yarn but cheer up your stash will pile up again before you know it. Christmas is about here My sons bought me yarn as gifts when they were little. Maybe your loved ones might give you gift cards at your local craft store so you can pick them out yourself.


----------



## AmandaCB (Mar 16, 2013)

OMG you poor thing. I get raccoons in my shed, too, and I have also found ruined yarn out there. I suggest a drink or chocolate. Or both. :sm03:


----------



## knittertat (Aug 1, 2017)

Saw some racoons at a campsite once that had no trouble opening a latched cooler to get to the food. They are smart animals. So sorry about your troubles though. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

Nancie, you have full sympathy from here in California. In Ojai, our local raccoons and even baby black bears were tree climbers. They would sit in our neighbor's apple tree and laugh at us over the fence. At night, they were easily able to get into patio storage cabinets with stiff latches. The amazing thing was that they were also able to close and re-latch the doors so that at first we were not aware of their depradations. 

With all empathetic respect for the pain you've been through, can we talk about your remaining healthy wrist? Until the broken one heals, what can you do with the other one? If it is your dominant hand, you may want to consider crochet until you can knit again. At one point in my life, I had to learn to crochet one-handed. If the good wrist is not on your dominant side, what other craft or art could you learn to do? I know the creative impulse is strong and deserves to find a manual outlet. Maybe first some hand-strength exercises and then ... painting? micro-gardening? clay sculpture? mosaic work? Other suggestions, artistic KPers?


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

What a sad and frustrating story... my sympathy to you. I can understand the husband part, as mine feels the same. So sorry for all your troubles. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh my! Those raccoons must be very clever little critters. Sounds like you did everything you could to dissuade them. Perhaps you can get some of those space bags for you new yarns and store them in the house on a higher level. It's amazing how small those packets get when you suck all the air out. When you open them again the yarn bounces back like magic.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

NancieKnits said:


> Nice idea but I already had the yarn in zip lock bags and then put those in lidded plastic totes. Apparently racoons can do anything! They broke in, took lids of bins, tore open bags and then dedicated on it. EWWWW


I have visions of your yarn stored as you have described: in zip lock bags placed inside lidded plastic totes. I am thinking of heavy duty chains wrapped around the boxes & further secured with inpenetrable locks. . . . maybe hang them from the ceiling. It becomes you versus the racoons. You win! May your wrist heal well and your surgeries be successful!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so sorry. Can you claim on your insurance for loss of personal property?


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

So sorry this has happened; I hope insurance covers at least some of your loss. Raccoons are nasty things -- so cute and yet so destructive.


----------



## pathanso (Jul 31, 2015)

I just read that you live in Canada and that border issues exist. I'd send you some yarn too. I have more than enough to spare-- many different weights and fibers. Are you sure that some can't be sent?


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Dreadful, disgusting and awful. Sorry. Does this mean you get to start all over? You can shop even though you cannot knit.


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

I store my stuff in our shed but I put it in the plastic crates and make sure the lid is on securely. If I think anything can get into the box I put a heavy weight on top of it or put another plastic tub with something that can't be damaged like pots and pans used ocassionally. So far never had yarn or clothing ruined. Oh I'd hate to go shopping for new clothes and yarn. LOL But I do have my favorites.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You certainly have my sympathy - what a dreadful thing to have happened.....that would have been the "straw that broke the camel's back", if it happened to me.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

NancieKnits said:


> I have been reading the forum for a while and I can see that I have found some like-minded knitters. I am reading and not knitting because I broke my wrist and have had 3 surgeries to fix it. I am currently waiting for the fourth surgery. As I could not knit, (very frustrating) I had all off my valuable yarn stored in the basement. When our foundation cracked (another story) I had to move it to the shed while the foundation was being repaired.
> 
> I just went to the shed. Although everything was double bagged and in lidded crates, racoons broke in and destroyed everything. My husband is trying to be sympathetic but he really does not understand. The mess (and smell) is unbelievable. While trying to sort through it, we even found a dead racoon!
> 
> Just sharing . . .


So sorry about your stash.


----------



## laurataylor08 (Dec 15, 2014)

So sorry...I have been cleaning through my stash as well...we had a wind storm that blew the cover off of my shed and everything got rained on...no raccoon issues but mice and stink bugs got into my stuff in addition to being wet...been washing and saving everything I can..I don't have a broken wrist so I guess I am blessed...when I am exhausted from working...(three weeks now...) I can still crochet...I will say a little prayer that you make it through this time and once again be able to count your blessings while you are knitting...lol


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

When I had turkeys I built a house for them using old porch windows on the front side. Somehow there was an opening at the top and raccoons got up there and jumped inside and the turkeys burst through the windows and went running in the middle of the night.


----------



## Karen L.Z. (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh my goodness, what a time you are having! I hope your surgery goes well and that you can knit again. Please PM me, I am in Saskatchewan. I have a basement full of wool/yarn. My son just informed me that he bought me 3 garbage bags full of yarn, at a garage sale, for $20.00. I have no idea what type of yarn is in there...but will be fun to find out. I have too much yarn. Again, wishing you all the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I am crying for you. Sending you some hugs, I know they don't help, but . . .


----------



## Gramcam (Nov 12, 2017)

So sad! I've never lost my entire stash or had hand surgery - just lost a lot of it and had neck & spine surgery - so I consider myself blessed. During my 29 year marriage I moved 9 times for my husband. Each time, my belongings moved further back on his priority list. I've had water, dirt & animal damage, so my heart goes out to you! Check your property insurance to see if items in your shed are covered. 
When you're ready & able, contact any independent yarn shops you may have patronized. My shop in Boulder had 10 large boxes of clearance yarn which didn't sell. I was able to re-establish my stash when Joanne gave them to me.
Maybe KP users could pitch in with some skeins they no longer plan to use?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, my goodness! Hugs and sympathies to you for your long list of miserable aggravations! Best wishes to you.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

NancieKnits said:


> I have been reading the forum for a while and I can see that I have found some like-minded knitters. I am reading and not knitting because I broke my wrist and have had 3 surgeries to fix it. I am currently waiting for the fourth surgery. As I could not knit, (very frustrating) I had all off my valuable yarn stored in the basement. When our foundation cracked (another story) I had to move it to the shed while the foundation was being repaired.
> 
> I just went to the shed. Although everything was double bagged and in lidded crates, racoons broke in and destroyed everything. My husband is trying to be sympathetic but he really does not understand. The mess (and smell) is unbelievable. While trying to sort through it, we even found a dead racoon!
> 
> Just sharing . . .


 Sending big hugs from Durban South Africa, it's such a huge financial and emotional loss. Thinking of you, healing prayers for your wrist


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I feel your pain, what a double blow!!! hope your wrist mends quickly, in the meantime you can search for the yarn you would like to replace the other you can't use .


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Raccoons are very destructive. We have battled with them ever since I lost my outside dog. I know we have trapped over twenty and they still come. I can't even put much bird seed out as they get their feeders down! They also messed with ornamentals that I planted this year. I have been cleaning closets where I had misc. stored and have discovered that most do not keep a good seal when another tote is put on them. You really want to check their locks! I am replacing mine with the new extra large clear ones. They are really durable but a **** or squirrel might be able to unlock or chew into them! I hope you have a quick successful healing of your wrist. As others have said, enjoy replenishing your inventory!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I am sooo sorry to read what you have gone through. In a small way I understand - last year we had mice in the house, they destroyed so very much, including the natural fiber yarn boxed in the basement (they left the acrylic inexpensive yarn alone) and a lot of my fabric on rolls on the shelves waiting for the next order. There was mostly mouse droppings and pee......and the smell....yuck!!!

Oh, and welcome to KP from Ontario, Canada - may we all have a good year in the future


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

So sorry for your broken wrist and the evil raccoons.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

My sympathies for your "double whammy". Raccoons maybe cute but they are not nice animals, those little paws are more like hands. They can get in anywhere given enough time.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh how awful hope you recover quickly....hope your insurance covers your yarn loss... If postage wasn't as high I would send you some of my stash


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

That’s just awful! So sorry. 
I love Toronto. I used to live in Buffalo NY, and spent many happy days in your beautiful city. When I moved south I missed Canadian TV and food in the grocery store. And Tim Horton’s! 
Hope your wrist is healed soon.


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi There,

Joining all your KP friends with hugs and encouragement - so sorry about the wrist and hope this surgery does the trick . rotten racoons I dont think we have them in Australia we do have Possums they get into the roofs and destroy the ceilings that said I know how hard it is to be unable to knit. Would you have time to go looking at yarn as suggested - maybe looking at knitting videos and patterns and making a plan on what you are going to do when you are recovered. Hope the insurance company comes thru as well if I lived near you would give you yarn to start up again and help with new storage - I store in my bedroom under bed and around walls always pop in a bar of soap and some bay leaves insects hate that - anyway thoughts are with you and sympathy too. Cara in Oz.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

How terrible for you--first your wrist and now all the yarn. It must have been quite a bad break to require so many surgeries. Now you can just buy yarn for the project you want to make and not have to worry about a stash. I keep my extra yarn in the house. Good luck with the arm.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Sympathy all round... For the broken wrist and multiple surgeries, the lost yarn stash and the husband who doesn't understand... Hugs and best wishes for the 4th surgery... :sm01:


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

How awful is that! Sending you bucket loads of sympathy! :sm25:

I broke my left wrist in a bad fall, had a few unsuccessful surgeries to correct it and ended up having a wrist fusion. I never stopped knitting or crocheting, though, I was given wrist guards by the Clinic which really helped.


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

sorry to read about the rough time you are having. If you belong to a church or some organization mention you have lost all your yarn to raccoons. I bet you will have enough to make several small things in no time at all.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I can only imagine how you must feel. This is horrible. Now is the time to watch sales and replenish all your beautiful yarn. May God Bless, Betty


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello Nanci! Welcome to KP from Vancouver, Washington! I am so sorry to hear of the trouble you have had lately. So many surgeries, that would be a bit depressing in itself, but losing your yarn stash on top of that would be devastating! Please bookmark this thread - go to the top of the page and you will find the place to bookmark it. When your hand is ready, you have lots of offers of yarn, and many of them from Canada, so you can let your fellow knitters know you are ready for yarn!

Meanwhile, you do have my sympathy, as well as good thoughts and prayers for successful surgery on your hand so you can once again knit. Try to find something each and every day to be thankful for! The more thanks we give, the more blessings come out way. Hugs to you Nanci!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

So sorry this has happened!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

OH I'm so sorry for your wrist and yarn.


----------



## NancieKnits (Nov 12, 2017)

You have very polite bears . . .


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Is your home insurance able to help you replace ?


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Nanci knits, I have some worsted weight wool from Bartlett in Harmony Maine.
Willing to give you some 4oz skeins to help you rebuild your stash.
Personal message me .
Forest


----------



## prithipals7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Awww so sooo sorry for your pain and suffering Please Please start the yarn replace/replenish process. I’m certain it will make you feel better. 
Throw in a beautiful piece of jewelry from your husband that automatically makes things better. And above all know the KP family loves you and wishes you a speedy recovery. ????????????


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Good GRIEF!!! You will get plenty of sympathy here. I am SO sorry. I myself would be devastated. I know good and well what's all invested in stashes- not just the expense, but the time and thought.

WILL YOUR HOMEOWNERS COVER IT U MIGHT WANT TO LOOK INTO IT IF YOURS COVERS THE FOUNDATION MIGHT AS WELL GO WHOLE HOG AND ADD YOUR YARNS TO IT AS WELL- MANY POLICIES COVER OUTBUILDINGS AND CONTENTS LOOK INTO IT


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the best luck replenishing the fish pond with tiny, 'feeder fish.' They grow. They are inexpensive ($.29each for the 'big'ones.) Raccoons happy with sushi party.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

You came to the right place for sympathy! I feel so bad for you just reading this! At least it sounds like you have a good attitude which helps. I've read where others on KP have said light knitting while healing from surgery and broken bones is good therapy. I hope that is true for you and I hope your insurance company helps pay for your new stash. Love your DH but come to those who understand your loss for sympathy.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh my dear, I am so sorry!


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh, no! So sorry to hear about your surgeries. It must be painful, and how hard it must be to face another one. The yarn - and mess - are a real loss. I do hope you can make an insurance claim. Wishing you quick recovery and speedy return to knitting as soon as you are able. 2018 has to be better for you.


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

I will be saying prayers for a successful surgery and a quick recovery.. Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## Underfly (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm SO sorry for your ordeal. You poor thing. Raccoons can open containers in a heartbeat. Bears too 
We have friends in bear country and they have a locked freezer outside for their garbage. Raccoons do a lot of damage. They use to get into my parents chicken coop and slaughter those sweet little things. So vicious. They're beautiful and cuddly when babies, but turn vicious in their teens. So sad.
Would you be able to knit with a loom instead?


----------



## Rev.Oz (Sep 30, 2016)

I am so sorry for all your troubles and especially for the loss of your yarn stash. Rev oz


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh my goodness- I feel your pain! Hoping you have fun rebuilding your stash.


----------



## MB from Georgia (Mar 23, 2011)

O Dear, I am so sorry. You certainly have my sympathy. I know about broken bones, I have had eleven broken in my lifetime. Thieves broke into my house twice, and took everything of value. I feel so bad for your wrist, and the loss of your beautiful yarn that is just too much, and not being able to knit is like rubbing salt in a wound. I pray that your wrist heals quickly. Mildred


----------



## likewatercolor (Jul 31, 2017)

My friend gave me the saying her mother used when in such a situation. “Nobody died”. I hope that helps. I have found myself using it


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

All I can say, is you found it here and haven't been back. . .


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

How awful - like you were not already having a hard time !!!!



NancieKnits said:


> I have been reading the forum for a while and I can see that I have found some like-minded knitters. I am reading and not knitting because I broke my wrist and have had 3 surgeries to fix it. I am currently waiting for the fourth surgery. As I could not knit, (very frustrating) I had all off my valuable yarn stored in the basement. When our foundation cracked (another story) I had to move it to the shed while the foundation was being repaired.
> 
> I just went to the shed. Although everything was double bagged and in lidded crates, racoons broke in and destroyed everything. My husband is trying to be sympathetic but he really does not understand. The mess (and smell) is unbelievable. While trying to sort through it, we even found a dead racoon!
> 
> Just sharing . . .


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

NancieKnits said:


> I have been reading the forum for a while and I can see that I have found some like-minded knitters. I am reading and not knitting because I broke my wrist and have had 3 surgeries to fix it. I am currently waiting for the fourth surgery. As I could not knit, (very frustrating) I had all off my valuable yarn stored in the basement. When our foundation cracked (another story) I had to move it to the shed while the foundation was being repaired.
> 
> I just went to the shed. Although everything was double bagged and in lidded crates, racoons broke in and destroyed everything. My husband is trying to be sympathetic but he really does not understand. The mess (and smell) is unbelievable. While trying to sort through it, we even found a dead racoon!
> 
> Just sharing . . .


Hi NancieKnits,
Oh No! It must be hard not to be able to knit with you hands - knitting is probably your passion. To have to have 3 surgeries on your wrist and maybe 4 has got to be hard. Enjoy your reading and let us know what books you've read. That would be disappointing to find your yarn destroyed. Sounds like you had a lot of yarn too. Is the foundation repaired now? How is your wrist? Is it feeling better?


----------

